# SIC Productionz



## ljw5 (Nov 20, 2009)

thanks for the post


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Just a link to GoDaddy. Need to work on the site a bit.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

ljw5 said:


> thanks for the post


The link is about 4 years old. Did you ever really see the site?


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

nothing there but go daddy stuff..try again id like to see your props. among other stuff you have for sale..


----------

